# 0-60 sentra 97 gxe stock



## thisisjh (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey.. I have sentra 97 gxe auto.
I just did 0-60 and it took 17 seconds.
I am wondering it is normal. I don't think it is..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

wow that's good!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yikes
that's definitely not normal


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

did u have the ac on? that dosent help the speed factor at all


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

My little sister just bought a 98 GXE AUTO with 62,000 miles on it, when I drove it it was more like 11.5ish to 60 give or take a half.


----------



## thisisjh (Jul 30, 2004)

*auto? manual?*

auto? manual?


----------



## thisisjh (Jul 30, 2004)

*ac off*



1.6pete said:


> did u have the ac on? that dosent help the speed factor at all


a/c off


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wow that sucks alot! somthins wrong


----------



## thisisjh (Jul 30, 2004)

*mission slip?*



1.6pete said:


> wow that sucks alot! somthins wrong


I was thinking my mission was slipping, but the mechanic I know said mission was fine.. And my engine is running perfect.


----------



## thisisjh (Jul 30, 2004)

*clunking sound*



1.6pete said:


> wow that sucks alot! somthins wrong


It makes clunking sound when I go over little bumps but not the big ones... and when the gear down-shifts it makes the same sound.. 

But when mission is loaded (when I am pushing gas pedal), there is no clunking noise at all.

It is strange..

I know my both inner tie rods are little lose but... I know.. 
Could that be the reason why???


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the only thing i can think of would be maby and exhaust leak and your engin is retarding the timing.....the clunking your talking about could be a loose exhaust peice and a sensor is picking up on it any one else have a clue?


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> the only thing i can think of would be maby and exhaust leak and your engin is retarding the timing.....the clunking your talking about could be a loose exhaust peice and a sensor is picking up on it any one else have a clue?


I have no idea. My sentra makes a crunching sound when I go over bumps and when it is cold outside, but I think I just need new front struts.

Does the clunking happen while you are accelerating slowly? Does it happen when you are coasting, and you just hit a bump? Is the clunking sound like a big piece of heavy metal banging against something or does it sound light? Does it just clunk once when you hit a bump or does it clunk a few times? Does your car sound like a ricer car?

When was the last time you got a tune up?

I need new wires, fuel filter, and there's a crush in my fuel line, and my car runs 0-60 in a little above 14 seconds. (And I have all these crazy mods...) I also have an automatic transmission, but that is supposed to only subtract a second... hmm...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

how accurate was the timing system..............was it just you and a stopwatch?


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

chimmike said:


> how accurate was the timing system..............was it just you and a stopwatch?


For me, I played a song on the CD player and watched the clock on that. I figure I'm within about 1 second, but it is still slow.

thisisjh, what did you use?


----------



## thisisjh (Jul 30, 2004)

*Problem sound description... in detail*



stevja1 said:


> I have no idea. My sentra makes a crunching sound when I go over bumps and when it is cold outside, but I think I just need new front struts.
> 
> Does the clunking happen while you are accelerating slowly? Does it happen when you are coasting, and you just hit a bump? Is the clunking sound like a big piece of heavy metal banging against something or does it sound light? Does it just clunk once when you hit a bump or does it clunk a few times? Does your car sound like a ricer car?
> 
> ...


ok.. here is deatiled explanation..


Starting with 1st gear on a flat road...keep pusing my gas padel pretty hard...
gear shifts to 2nd gear... and I reliese the gas padel quickly... 
then auto tranny shifts its gear to 3rd or 4th (just to roll smoothly or not to apply 
engine break) especially on down hill.. right? at that moment I hear pretty loud 
"cluck cluck" twice


And.. I hear same clucking sound when I go over small bumps, but as long as I apply load
to my tranny (pusing down my gas padel), there is no clucking sound over any bumps.

So.. basically whenever the tranny is not loaded with power from engine and with externel 
"shaking force"--bumps or shifting shock from tranny, it makes the sound.

I have seen several machenics.. but they couldn't pin point the casue...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

stevja1 said:


> I need new wires, fuel filter, and there's a crush in my fuel line, and my car runs 0-60 in a little above 14 seconds. (And I have all these crazy mods...) I also have an automatic transmission, but that is supposed to only subtract a second... hmm...


They may play a part...is your airfilter clogged as well?


----------



## thisisjh (Jul 30, 2004)

*airfilter is fine*



NickZac said:


> They may play a part...is your airfilter clogged as well?


I just replaced it a week ago..


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

How good are ur tires. Tires make a big difference, and if they suck, that's why you can't achive the accelaration you want.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Running on bald, dry rotted tires and with a trans that is showing it's age, my primer grey with mismatched body panels dirtball of a 1995 Sentra GXE automatic does 0-60 in about 12 seconds.So yeah, you are going slow-even for a Sentra!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Shouldn't be slower than 14 seconds, even with an abused auto... something is WAY wrong.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

that's like well over double what mine can do and it dosen't have many mods just advanced timing and a couple bolt ons and mine will do 0-60 in a little over 8 seconds....what gives? could my car be special or something???
or is it the driver?????


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

If it was me I would check the car out using a diagnostic machine…. I use something called a pocket logger that shows me everything I could ever want to know. But I have always run across problems with engines the same way. Check oil (quality, quantity) -- Check the intake – Check compression – Check Exhaust – Check Trans fluid\ (when was the last time you replaced the filter?) Most of this is just a visual check over systems. Wish I could help you more but this one is a little too vague.


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> did u have the ac on? that dosent help the speed factor at all


Just FYI, obd2 cars automaticly shut of the ac at WOT


----------



## bluebirdb14 (Sep 30, 2004)

the same problem with my sentra only i was runnin 0-60 in exactly 10.3 sec(g-tech) and it turned out that it was the clutch pack in the auto tranny it was startin to need replacing so if i were you i would look into the auto clutch pack b/c that may be your problem aswell :thumbup:


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

bluebirdb14 said:


> the same problem with my sentra only i was runnin 0-60 in exactly 10.3 sec(g-tech) and it turned out that it was the clutch pack in the auto tranny it was startin to need replacing so if i were you i would look into the auto clutch pack b/c that may be your problem aswell :thumbup:


wait... you were running 0-60 in 10.3, and so you decided you needed a clutch pack and that made your time better? 10.3 with just an intake and carbon fiber parts is an awesome time for an auto. I wonder what kind of difference the clutch packs made.


----------



## bluebirdb14 (Sep 30, 2004)

i was doin almost 14 sec before i changed them then after that i started runnin consistant 10.3s but usually anywhere from 10.3-11 was what i was gettin


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

bluebirdb14 said:


> i was doin almost 14 sec before i changed them then after that i started runnin consistant 10.3s but usually anywhere from 10.3-11 was what i was gettin


Crud. Did you get aftermarket clutch packs or just stock ones? Did you feel your clutches slipping at all before you changed them, and finally, how much did the replacement cost?


----------



## bluebirdb14 (Sep 30, 2004)

I just got stock ones from a donor car. And I could feel them slipping when I gave it gas becuase it would switch gears alot sloppier then it usually did. If you were to go out and purchase new clutch pack I wouldnt pay more then $150 for it.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

bluebirdb14 said:


> I just got stock ones from a donor car. And I could feel them slipping when I gave it gas becuase it would switch gears alot sloppier then it usually did. If you were to go out and purchase new clutch pack I wouldnt pay more then $150 for it.


My auto shifts, but when it does it is kind of hard. I can't really feel it slipping a lot, so it may be something else. It slips when you give it tons of gas and it takes a sec to get going right?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SlowB14 said:


> Just FYI, obd2 cars automaticly shut of the ac at WOT


....are u sure cuz i deff. feel the lag at wot and if the fooot is to the floor and i turn it off it gets a lil kick.


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ....are u sure cuz i deff. feel the lag at wot and if the fooot is to the floor and i turn it off it gets a lil kick.


Next time your cruising at highway speeds in 5th gear, with a/c full blast, put the gas to the floor and hold it (ga's don't speed up to well in 5th  ) and you'll notice the air temp increase...Again I might be crazy, but both my obd2 cars do this, and I thought they all did. Weird

And I do feel like my car's slower with the a/c on, but that might be like the I can feel how much faster my car is with an intake, it's noisy, so you "feel" like it's faster, but really it's just making more noise


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SlowB14 said:


> Next time your cruising at highway speeds in 5th gear, with a/c full blast, put the gas to the floor and hold it (ga's don't speed up to well in 5th  ) and you'll notice the air temp increase...Again I might be crazy, but both my obd2 cars do this, and I thought they all did. Weird
> 
> And I do feel like my car's slower with the a/c on, but that might be like the I can feel how much faster my car is with an intake, it's noisy, so you "feel" like it's faster, but really it's just making more noise


mmmmmmmmmmm. thats interesting never noticed that and yea the placibo effect lol gota love it :thumbup:


----------



## bluebirdb14 (Sep 30, 2004)

After I fixed all of the transmission problems and the clutch got replaced my car can do a decent little tire spark goin 30mph and also I noticed it pulled a hell of alot more when it was floored. If I am correct then first gear is up to 40mph then second gear kicks in around 55-60mph. Either way once I get goin 40 I dont even have to look at the speedo cuz ill know when I hit 60 b/c it really has alot of torque when its going from 55 to 60. Does anyone know what the shift points on an auto transmission 1.6l is?


----------

